# My Truck Was Backed Into By A Trash Truck



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Short history, Wednesday someone smashed my drivers side mirror, probably a driver hit it with his passenger mirror kept on driving. Mirror housing is fine only the glass broke $37 and change I have a new mirror, no biggie still ticked but not too bad. Today Friday parked on the same block, someone I believe a trash truck backed into the rear quarter panel. A 4" dent directly above the rear drivers side tire a quarter size dent 18" foreward of that dent and a 18" or so 30* indentation from the wheel opening up through the filler cap like \.

My thinking, there is no way anyone on this street could have backed into my truck, busy 2 lane and there is no parking behind me only a driveway. Click goes my brain and just 2 days ago (the day my mirror was trashed) I saw a trash truck block the 2 lanes of traffic to back into the drive where I was parked to get to the dumpsters.

So both times no note or letter letting me know they hit me. This time I'm almost positive a trash truck did the hit and run on my truck. I want to call the company but would like some advice first.

I can't prove it was the trash company as I didn't see it but as tall as my truck is a car or truck couldn't have made these marks, it would have to be a big truck, semi or the like, trash truck.

I haven't made a police report yet as I didn't see it until I was home.

Advice??? Call the trash Co and say your driver did a hit and run, I want my truck fixed approach or I'll file a claim with the police dept.

Or file the report and give my information to the police and let them run with it?

The damage isn't that bad but there wasn't a dent until now on the entire truck and the paint is clean. I like this truck more than my OB so I want it fixed.

TIA

Bill.

Just looked again and the trim lines don't match up with the cab[verymad] they are about 1/2" up


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Thats a bummer Bill!

Is there any paint from what hit ya?

Could you match up a body part from the trash truck that would be the same height as the dent?

I think you will need more than what you have.. Just a little proof will do it..

Stay warm tonight, the streets are getting real slick here, and you are 1000 feet higher, so I hope your Ram is off the street tonight.

Carey


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Thats a bummer Bill!
> 
> Is there any paint from what hit ya?
> 
> ...


No more proof or paint marks but I will call or be at the trash Co Monday AM to match the marks up with a truck. All the trash trucks have rubber bumpers for this reason I believe.

Oh ya it's cold and frozen here but the truck is in the garage for a good weekend sleep (she needs it after this week). This happened at work for a new position I just accepted, I will be paying to park from now on. So much for a pay raise this month...

Bill.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> Thats a bummer Bill!
> 
> Is there any paint from what hit ya?
> 
> ...


No more proof or paint marks but I will call or be at the trash Co Monday AM to match the marks up with a truck. All the trash trucks have rubber bumpers for this reason I believe.

Oh ya it's cold and frozen here but the truck is in the garage for a good weekend sleep (she needs it after this week). This happened at work for a new position I just accepted, I will be paying to park from now on. So much for a pay raise this month...

Bill.
[/quote]

From an LE point of view, there isn't much a police report will do other than satisfy the insurance company. Unless you had some kind of paint transfer or a witness or something that you can physically match to the trash truck, they won't do anything about it. Now if you can match the height of the rubber bumper to the dent that may help. More than likely the trash company will tell you to pack sand.

I wish you luck and know how you feel, my Denali got dinged up in the post office. I parked out of the way and someone just had to park next to it, why?


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I would file a police report anyway. That way you have something official to show that you were at that place and time for the trash Co. to compare it to. If I was you, I wouldn't park at that spot any more!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I would also recommend watching the truck next time to see if the bumper is the same height. Then have a camera handy in case the driver is still having problems.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I'd go ahead and call the police to make a report. That way, your insurance company will have something to go on. If you go to the garbage truck company, you'll want to have a police report in hand as well as an estimate to fix the damages.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

The squeaky wheel. If you file a police report and there are other reports from your area the police will patrol you area more. Sad that things have to be that way but that's how they are. Might want to set up the video cam near by and tape them. But definitely call the police.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Same advice here. File a police report. Monitor the trash trucks future habits if possible. size up the damage with the trash truck. take pictures. Good luck! hope it works out for ya!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear of the injuries. Tuck her in and speak good words to her.

I agree with the others, including the statement that the Trash Co is likely to send you off to pack sand...not only because you didn't see it actually happen but because you also say you didn't notice it all until after you got home (I'm presuming that means that you took your truck to away from the "hit site" . If so, then there's no way of even documenting where the truck was when hit). The coincidence that you were parked in the same place when your mirror was hit is just that - mere coincidence.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Sorry to hear of the injuries. Tuck her in and speak good words to her.
> 
> I agree with the others, including the statement that the Trash Co is likely to send you off to pack sand...not only because you didn't see it actually happen but because you also say you didn't notice it all until after you got home (I'm presuming that means that you took your truck to away from the "hit site" . If so, then there's no way of even documenting where the truck was when hit). The coincidence that you were parked in the same place when your mirror was hit is just that - mere coincidence.


Don't ya just hate it that we live in a society that is exactly what Wolfie describes above.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sorry to hear of the injuries. Tuck her in and speak good words to her.
> 
> I agree with the others, including the statement that the Trash Co is likely to send you off to pack sand...not only because you didn't see it actually happen but because you also say you didn't notice it all until after you got home (I'm presuming that means that you took your truck to away from the "hit site" . If so, then there's no way of even documenting where the truck was when hit). The coincidence that you were parked in the same place when your mirror was hit is just that - mere coincidence.


Don't ya just hate it that we live in a society that is exactly what Wolfie describes above.








[/quote]
You got that right !! Unfortunately, true.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> Sorry to hear of the injuries. Tuck her in and speak good words to her.
> 
> I agree with the others, including the statement that the Trash Co is likely to send you off to pack sand...not only because you didn't see it actually happen but because you also say you didn't notice it all until after you got home (I'm presuming that means that you took your truck to away from the "hit site" . If so, then there's no way of even documenting where the truck was when hit). The coincidence that you were parked in the same place when your mirror was hit is just that - mere coincidence.


Don't ya just hate it that we live in a society that is exactly what Wolfie describes above.







[/quote]
You got that right !! Unfortunately, true.[/quote]
Yanno .... sometimes I just hate it when I'm right!


----------

